# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report 12/14/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

You never know, unless you go! Lucky the winds from the front died just enough before sunrise to make a single wade, until these boys had to catch a couple flights out of town. We were able to spend the morning in one of our most productive areas for the past week. We knew with the cold temps and falling water temps we might not get a ton of bites, but one was all we were after.

It couldn't have worked out any better, catching 4-5 solid trout and again upgrading a personal best to 27"@7.5#. Called it a morning after that, and everyone got out of town in time. Our fish fell for the Softdine XL's and Fatboys in bayou green/silver, and were released to fight another day.

Open Dates;
March 6-9


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Jan 17-22 has opened.


----------



## Hookem84 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Great time!*

Thanks Nathan for a great time fishing in Port Mansfield. Our trip with you on Dec 12-14 was a great time. We all caught lots of quality trout and some reds too.


----------

